# Engine bay



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi 

being nosey but could you post some pics of your engine bays please  

many thanks Alex


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Doesn't look too flashy really, just had the top of the engine,strut brace brackets and air filter cover resprayed the same colour as the Nur engine.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks mate looks great that cover that goes over the induction kit makes it look really nice and tidy, is it there just for show. the nur colour is really nice.

thanks Alex


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

anyone else.


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=32295

quite a few nice ones in there


----------



## rickgtr (Jun 27, 2004)

*sorry about the size*


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

rickgtr said:


> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/rachel.stanhope/engine%20pic.JPG[IMG]
> 
> don't know if this is gonna work?[/QUOTE]
> the last tag needs a slash before img. ()


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks guys great pictures  

'rickygtr' your engine has that been sprayed bayside blue. looks great whatever its.  

alex


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

As the engine bay was....some subtle changes to come


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

OH MY GOD that is well nice   :smokin: :smokin: 

what brace bar is that its flaming geogeous :smokin:  

the polished pipes look great. fantastic job

alex


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

GTRalex said:


> OH MY GOD that is well nice   :smokin: :smokin:
> the polished pipes look great. fantastic job


same to you mate. What induction kit is that looks great  

alex


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks ruff, goes tuff...


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*another one for you*


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for sharing guys  

they all look amazing.  TURBOS   they are massive

you all have done ex jobs and they look all well looked after.  

keith that induction kit is amazing  

thanks Alex


----------



## rickgtr (Jun 27, 2004)

ok keith you win.......how is the car? did you get the diff sorted?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mark, subtle my ar5e 

Keith, that engine bay looks brutal!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi rickgtr 

It was a bit more than just the diff that needed sorting the diff housing had split 
and it had almost ripped a hole in the side of the sump 

We are all sorted now that I have the new OS Giken diff fitted with the new improved sump
cant wait for the fine weather so we can test the car in anger,so we can see what it will do this year.

Keith


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

keith said:


> Hi rickgtr
> 
> It was a bit more than just the diff that needed sorting the diff housing had split
> and it had almost ripped a hole in the side of the sump
> ...


glad you got it sorted out mate  

alex


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> cant wait for the fine weather so we can test the car in anger,so we can see what it will do this year.
> 
> Keith


Tell me about it. Am itching to see it kick some ass. And i reckon i can talk you into some 3240's for this time next year!!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> Tell me about it. Am itching to see it kick some ass. And i reckon i can talk you into some 3240's for this time next year!!!!


I need to get use to driving it as is now,before we start making changes Cord.
the new spec makes the old car feel like a micra  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

I can say what ever I want about the engine. I don't have to drive that STUPID BLOODY MACHINE!!!!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> being nosey but could you post some pics of your engine bays please


um....sure...enjoy...

















Oh...you meant skyline ones?    
First one is my R32 (pretty normal), second is dads R34 (similar engine spec , just more colours involved). 
Some lovely examples being posted up here...Keith, I'm surprised Cem hasn't given you a 7 day forum ban for your posting....that is just pure porn   
(Off topic, I'm sure I'm not the only one watching the rallying at the moment on ITV...sheer madness that montecarlo rally..from watching I'm assuming the winner is the person who drives into a wall the hardest?)


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

LOL  

hi mate nice engines love the purple of your Dads R34  

thanks for sharing

alex


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Ben, looks smart. Where did youbuy your hoses from? And that size are they?


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Engine Bay*










Vincenzo


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

skyline 501

fu***ng love it mate. nice battery cover.  BLING  

another great job. thanx for sharing. LOVE THE CHROME!!!!!!!!!!

Alex


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Howsie, the car was bought exactly like that (off here). All the work was done by option motorsport whilst previous owner had it I did look in all the invoices last time it was down here being serviced ref these hoses and it didn't specify. Sure if you ring Kiki up at option and mention the car (Andy Law's old black R34) he'll know


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

jay-r32

your engine is simply stunning   mate. yet again an excellent piece of art. GLAD I STARTED THIS THREAD NOW  

alex


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

GTRalex said:


> LOL
> 
> hi mate nice engines love the purple of your Dads R34
> 
> ...


Im just glad u didnt use the word 'head' in ur description there


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

im seriously LOL     

Im glad i didnt put that aswell  

Alex


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Oh, go on then...*



Thumbnail - click 2B nosey.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely engine mate

love the orange really suits it.

is that the HKS earthing kit. if so looks very nice  

alex


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Here's a pic of my old engine before it went bang!











Will look similar when I get it back with the new engine, but it'll mostly be chromed.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely engine mate  shame it blew though  love the 2 tone colour mate goes well with the chrome pipes and the blue plastic tubes  

looking forward to seeing it when its all done again. great job (said this hundreds of times but its true).  

alex


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks. Those pipes are not chromed in the pic, but have been since.

Maybe its time to show us your engine bay?!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry bout the size but heres my engine bay of my new R32 GTST, yes a GTST!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

like i said in your over thread mate  

 GREAT CAR I LOVE THE ENGINE  

alex


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

weka said:


> Maybe its time to show us your engine bay?!


maybe one day ill be able to show you. at the mo just a talking skyline FANATIC   

ps. ur engines great mate love it  

alex


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Right come on then. All these sprayed up heads, let me in on who does them and how. I have spent all lunch phoning round powder coaters and spray shops and getting "uh... you want to do what?" and "ooh the paint will melt at that temperate!"  

Some one must be able to point me in the right direction.... please


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Thanks*

Yes, the purple cables are the HKS Circle Earth kit.

The orange rocker covers are Abbey's house colours.

As for custom work, I think talking to Abbey or GT-aRt is the first option.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes, I know where you can get them blasted to base metal and powder coated, in (virtually) any colour. I also know where to get them polished or chromed.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*On the other hand*

Talking to Cord is a REALLY good idea...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

jae said:


> Yes, the purple cables are the HKS Circle Earth kit.
> 
> The orange rocker covers are Abbey's house colours.
> 
> As for custom work, I think talking to Abbey or GT-aRt is the first option.


great job


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Was searching for engine piccys and, sorry to dilute the thread, but found this one of dads car that was taken by a certain scandinavian influenced owner who owns the car next to it. I forgot how good that car i got dad looks, engine bay aside. The engine bay was a bonus...
Its not my car so i'm not showing off.....

I just need to work out how that can be my car so I CAN show off.........


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

I agree, thats a nice looking R34. Does he want to give it to me?


----------



## TOPRPM (May 17, 2003)

Here is my baby


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry, it's a phone pic


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

turboslippers said:


> Was searching for engine piccys and, sorry to dilute the thread, but found this one of dads car *that was taken by a certain scandinavian influenced owner who owns the car next to it*. I forgot how good that car i got dad looks, engine bay aside. The engine bay was a bonus...
> Its not my car so i'm not showing off.....
> 
> I just need to work out how that can be my car so I CAN show off.........


That'd be me then eh Ben !!  

And yes. your dads car is one awesome bit of kit  

We'll have to meet up again soon if you are up for it ?

Cheers

Shaun.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

One more for the collection. It was modified by a Japanese company called Ki's Engineering for a client who through mega bucks at it.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for posting your pics   

great response from all  

GREAT CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smokin: 

thanks alex


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Shaun, good idea, one day early next week i.e monday/tuesday would be good (parents are down weds and off italy on thursday)


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

that black R34 is the best i have ever seen, Black is the best Colour by far!! im going to have to get a pair of Bronze TE37's on my 32 now!!!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Cheers Luffy, your R32 doesn't exactly look too sad!

Tell you what, next year...sod having pictures of cars in the skyline calender...could easily do it with just engine shots  

The missus wandered up to my desk at work when I was checking this thread. I think the words 'you blokes are _actually_ taking pictures of your engines and posting them up for each other?' .I think I'll print some out, laminate them (stop it!!) and stick them up in kitchen...that'll irritate her...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

LOL   TRY IT


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's mine as it is at the moment.










Rgds
Nito


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice engine mate   very nice indeed!!!!!!!!! love the NUR colour

alex


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Nito, that looks sooo sexy mate


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

turboslippers said:


> Cheers Luffy, your R32 doesn't exactly look too sad!
> 
> Tell you what, next year...sod having pictures of cars in the skyline calender...could easily do it with just engine shots
> 
> The missus wandered up to my desk at work when I was checking this thread. I think the words 'you blokes are _actually_ taking pictures of your engines and posting them up for each other?' .I think I'll print some out, laminate them (stop it!!) and stick them up in kitchen...that'll irritate her...



Fancy doing a swap on the wheels then!!!

Ive got the same problem, my missus works with me and when i tell her im to busy to do something she comes back with "well you've got time to look on the internet at skylines" .........true!


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

A slightly different one...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice car mate.

i saw it at the JAE 2003 (back then it didnt have an engine). its very nice.

excellent work

alex


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*here you go*


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

VERY NICE MATE!!!!!!  

alex


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Slightly off topic of skylines but along the same lines! Went to Italy for a few days for a holiday and as we were passing within 30miles of maranello on the first day it would have been rude not to visit Ferrari. The gallery has various stunning cars but being a sad engine development engineer I was more interested in all the engines they had on display. I know they are dressed as they are now display but only the Italians seem to make something that is designed to make power and then make them look so damn good! I just love the turbo installs on a couple of them!
The first 12 photos (beginning with a) are 800x600 and then next 12 (b) are duplicate but the original 2200x1700 pixel ones so large file size...

http://www.pointless-engineering.co.uk/images/ferrari/index.html


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers, they are brilliant. And how good is the Bi turbo V6??????


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Focus on some of them isn't brill...still...first time I used the missus;s new camera that I got her (not that I will ever borrow it......). She also forgot to take the charger so she didn't want me taking too many and killing the battery on the first day. It was ok, it lasted until the next morning when I started playing with it and having the screen on for 50 minutes finished it off. She wasn't best amused but at least the ferrari pictures were safe  

That engine in pic 4 stumped me whilst I tried to work it out. Ferrari did a 2.0 litre (I think) turbo engine for the 308 to bring it into a different tax bracket in Italy (again, I think). The lack of carbs and other things suggested it probably wasn't one of those so only other engine I though was the F40 but the turbo's looked way too small if I remember. The plaque stated just that it was an 'experimental v8 twin turbo'. Wonder what the lump is out of....


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

here ya go.

threads a bit old but hey!










nikw


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*This is mine so far.*








[/IMG]

Just a few more pipes and is finished.

Graham


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Here's mine*

 









The engine's changed cars, it's in my 34 sitting on one of abbeys ramps.

Neil


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks guys. neilo is your r34 andys old one- its a very nice r34 and you did well getting it.

alex


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think painted engine looks better than chromed

ferrari pics are mad!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

here's a picture of mine from about a year ago.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Alex*

Yes it is andys old 34 and i'm very pleased with it  
Not long now until i get it back, i hope  
I think the cromed engine looks better in the black engine bay of the 34 though. 

Neil


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

neilo said:


> I think the cromed engine looks better in the black engine bay of the 34 though.
> 
> Neil


yeah i think it will i really liked chromed engines!!  

alex


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just resurecting....



Has anyone ever painted their covers in midnight purple?

It my current preffered option, but i'm concerned it'll be a bit dark?

thanks

mook


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i think it will look really nice mook.

alex


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my sentiments, but you know how MP looks black in certain light.

Still, nice to be original, and if i don't like it, i'll get my spare set of covers painted another colour

lol


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Just resurecting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were my thoughts originally, but decided agains it in the end (way too dark unless you go for MPIII) so i went this colour..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats an awesome shade. its tempting you know...

that or the red


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> thats an awesome shade. its tempting you know...
> 
> that or the red


Red goes faster, lol!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*One of mine*










Mick


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow!!!!!!
what an engine
top class thanks for the pic

alex


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

My quick contribution - an artistic one courtesy of the DCD lens. :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Now there are some serious engine bays there.. Very nice fellas.. :smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hipogtr love the engine nice and bling
looks alot of power in that


----------

